# Clams Casino help..



## giggler (Nov 15, 2015)

I would like to do these.. but we don't really get large clams here, "Quahogs"?

we get very nice small muscles in bags.. would that be ok with just a very lite stuffing?.. probably for me just the same stuffing you would make for turcky..

one bag pepprage farm stuffing mix with some butter fried onion. garlick, green bell and maybe instead of chix broth use a bottle of clam juice?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 15, 2015)

Personally, I would use cherry stones. Hogs are chowder clams IMO. Mussels will probably over cook before the stuffing is done.


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2015)

Quahogs would be perfect if you can get them. If not, then try to find the biggest clams you can. But you need to make sure the meat of the shell is cooked prior to stuffing. And you can use a prepackaged stuffing mix if you care to.

A couple of "absolutely you musts!"

Scrub the shells prior to steaming and opening them.

Steam them first, then when the shells open remove them gently trying to save the juice inside them. That is FLAVOR! 

Cut the meat (animal) from the inside of the shell over a bowl while trying to catch all the juices in the bowl.

Strain the water from the steaming with the liquid in the bowl through a cheesecloth. More Flavor!

Chop the meat into bite size. 

Mix the chopped meat and the saved liquid with your chosen stuffing. (I would suggest Stove Top as it has to be cooked prior to serving. I don't know what is required with other commercial stuffing mixes. Have never used them, have always made mine from scratch. But the stuffing should be cooked prior to mixing with the cooked meat.

If the stuffing mix seems to be too dry, then add whatever liquid the package calls for. Mix the stuffing mix when ready and stuff your shells with a heaping pile. Pack it down. Place under the broiler until the top has a nice brown crust. 

Additional notes: "Better Than Bullion" has a flavor for clams. You can use it to enhance the liquid you add to your stuffing. Just dissolve it first in the broth before you add it to the stuffing. You want to try to capture as much of that sea flavor as possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2015)

Sounds like you and the folks at Pepperidge Farms are on the same wavelength.  

I think the idea of using the clam juice instead of the water called for in the recipe would be good.  If you can't find nice clams you could stuff some jumbo shrimp or use the recipe as written with some fish fillets.  

Pepperidge Farm® - Fish Stuffing Bake

Good luck!


----------



## puffin3 (Nov 16, 2015)

I use bottled clam juice but I don't replace all the water with the juice. It could be too strong a flavor. I add a bit of juice at a time until I get the clam flavor intensity I like.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I use *bottled clam juice *but I don't replace all the water with the juice. It could be too strong a flavor. I add a bit of juice at a time until I get the clam flavor intensity I like.



Excellent suggestion. I always keep a bottle on hand and then forget I have it. Until I decide to make clam chowder. Then I want all the clam flavor I can muster up.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought Clams Casino always had some kind of cured pork in them, i.e. American bacon, pancetta, Canadian bacon, etc.?  

No offense to Pepperidge Farm, but if I'm going to spend the money to buy clams, think I'd find a recipe that looks good and make my stuffing from scratch.  Particularly in places that don't get large selections, which probably means the prices are pretty high $.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> I thought Clams Casino always had some kind of cured pork in them, i.e. American bacon, pancetta, Canadian bacon, etc.?
> 
> No offense to Pepperidge Farm, but if I'm going to spend the money to buy clams, think I'd find a recipe that looks good and make my stuffing from scratch.  Particularly in places that don't get large selections, which probably means the prices are pretty high $.



So I Googled several recipes for Clams Casino. You are right. They do add a pork product to the stuffing. And you have to cook it first. I don't make the Casino, just plain stuffed clams. 

Like you, I too make my own stuffing. I have never used a packaged stuffing product. When you look at the ingredients for seasoning, you realize you have those right in your own pantry. At least I do.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Nov 16, 2015)

I use Giada's recipe but would love a good stuffie recipe if you have one.

Clams Casino Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I use Giada's recipe but would love a good stuffie recipe if you have one.
> 
> Clams Casino Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network



The only veggies I put in my stuffing is precooked celery and finely diced onion. I use the juice of the steamed clams for the moisture needed. If I don'y have enough, then I will add bottled clam juice. I also do not use a pork product. Just a simple bread and clam juice stuffing with salt, and sage seasoning. 

Clams Casino is an Italian dish. I make mine strickly American Cape Cod style. If I were to add an Italian cheese, I would use Romano Pecorino. It has a stronger more intense flavor. But because of that, you would have to use very little. You don't want to overpower the flavor of the clams.


----------



## giggler (Nov 16, 2015)

Am I confused ? I thought this was the recipe with chopped spinach, no pork or cheese that I recall..

I saw it on an old rerun of Martha Stewart the other night.

Eric.


----------



## giggler (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh Gosh.. I just searched and that Oysters Rockefeller

How emberasing!

But I love this list and all the great tips..

I used to make stuffed shrimp all the time.. and we get very nice Oysters here..

I'm sure Martha used clams the other night on that show, because she steemed them and then chopped them uP!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

We've got a vegetarian recipe for oysters Rockefeller that uses oyster mushrooms that's absolutely delish, but it would be very good with clams or oysters also.  I'll get the link posted tomorrow.  There's no bread stuffing in it though.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was wrong, it does use bread crumbs. 

The Chubby Vegetarian: Oyster Mushroom Rockefeller

We made it with the oyster mushrooms and loved it, but both of us thought it would also be really good on oysters.


----------

